# Still looking for canned beef without gravy....



## mldollins (Jun 21, 2008)

Ideas please? Walmart and sams seem to not carry it. Soup would be a great thing in an emergency, but beef would definitely enhance it....

thanks....


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

I just did a quick swagbuck search and didn't come up with any national brands that can beef without gravy. 

I have Hormel canned beef in gravy currently on my amazon wish list. Planned Long term storage meal is beef with gravy (Hormel)& dehydrated potato flakes, dehydrated mixed veggies. Brown or white rice can be subbed for potatoes. Depending on what's happening I might even be able to bake biscuits. 
Another meal - dehydrated mixed veggies, h2o, can or two of beef = beef stew. 

Canned chicken seems to come in no gravy version.


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I can my own. I buy chicken, beef, or pork whenever the grocery store marks it down on sale (usually half price) and then bring it home right away and either freeze it for later canning or I plop it in the canner.

In my area, the average rate for meat is about $3.35 per pound. All of it seems to hit at about roughly that same price. So if I can pick it up on special I make the best of it.


----------



## mldollins (Jun 21, 2008)

Since I just found out that honeyville has 4.49 shipping, I might just go with freeze dried beef.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

We buy bulk cuts of meat from cash & carry. For about $2.29 and can that.
I try to keep 52 jars on hand. i know that's not alot, but it would provide meat once a week in a long term situation. Add that to what rabbit we grow and other food. We would be OK.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

mldollins said:


> Since I just found out that honeyville has 4.49 shipping, I might just go with freeze dried beef.


Make sure you have a lot of milk, butter and shingles on hand, too.

S-O-S, yummmmm!


----------



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

Costco carries roast beef in cans without gravy; same size as the chicken breast cans 12.5 oz. Haven't bought them in a while, but they are good.

Also, for those in the Treasure Valley (Idaho) who have to buy meat to can, Albertsons has a 3-day sale on boneless ckn breasts for $1.88/lb. Paul's has pork shoulder roasts for about that price, but I bought those on Saturday so I'm not sure if the sale is still on.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

http://www.mredepot.com/servlet/the-241/Yoders-Canned-Can-Beef/Detail
no gravy, in it's own juices.

Yoders brand is available locally but I copied this ad so you can check it out. I can my own in glass jars, it is cheaper.

Those cans are sold around here for just under 6 dollars a can last time I looked.


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

I bought some canned beef from a Food Lion awhile back. It was a product from Brazil and I thought it was pretty tasty.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I saw a can of canned meat on the shelf at a discount grocery store a few months ago.

It said canned "beef" with the beef in quotation marks. That stood out as strange to me so I looked at the ingredients: mechanically separated chicken, pork, and beef parts.

Mmmmm.

If I want overly processed meats, I'll stick to my SPAM, thank you!


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

MLD, my only recommendation would be to can it yourself in jars when you find great pricing.

Cabin Fever - yum is right. Only the real dried beef though.. I don't like sos with hamburger. bleh!

Ok I'm curious.. Ernie's post abive made me think of it. POTTED MEAT

I grew up on quite the frugal string, having no idea that was what was going on. We occasionally had Underwood deviled ham, add some mayo, chopped pickles, lil pepper and make sammiches. :happy2: I thought it was good.

I'm sure there's really nasty stuff in it. Do y'all eat it/like it? It does store quite some time. :clap:


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

my wife is bringing some Keystone brand meat home from Lima, Oh tomorrow. I have been wanting to try it for a year or so. It says it has nothing added.
http://keystonemeats.com/home/product-cannedbeef.php

She is also bringing 20 lbs of dried beef! YUM!

mldollins: Where are you located? It is easier to answer questions about a lot of subjects when we know where you are.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

I am offended by the term "beef without gravy"... Gravy makes everything better, LOL


----------



## mldollins (Jun 21, 2008)

southern Illinois


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

We can our own beef, chicken and pork when it's on sale (although beef never seems to be on sale lately). Sometimes just in broth, sometimes in spaghetti sauce, soup, beans, etc. (i.e. easy meals). We also have some of those cute little jars of dried, chipped beef stashed away, even though they're pretty pricey (couldn't help myself!)


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

mldollins said:


> southern Illinois


Keystone says they sell it in Illinois.


http://www.keystonemeats.com/home/sellers.php


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

Another vote for canning it yourself. It's crazy easy to can meat, you do neat a pressure canner and some jars though. I got started canning by canning venison. 

I now can meat that's on sale like stew beef and chicken, and I soak dry beans to can. It takes as much energy to can a canner full of food as it does to cook one meal! 

I like to make gravy with the juice in the jar, add the meat and a can of shrooms, and some sour cream, and call it stroganoff.


----------



## Gena (May 25, 2011)

Just Cliff said:


> Keystone says they sell it in Illinois.
> 
> 
> http://www.keystonemeats.com/home/sellers.php


Likely by Illinois they mean Chicago, maybe even Metro St. Louis, but not us poor schleps down south. We get nothin' down here! 

I'm curious, though, why you couldn't add the gravy to the soup? It would add flavor and could even stretch the soup a bit more. When I make pot roast, I turn the drippings into gravy with cornstarch. Leftover meat and gravy get put together and make their way to soup, stew, beef-n-noodles, whatever with yummy results. 

Also, when looking for deals on meat, don't forget your local butcher/meat processor. I can always beat Walmart prices, even "quick sale" prices by shopping the sales at the meat market. If any beef cut is on sale under $3, I buy a couple for the freezer. We had a pot roast last week that was $2.29/lb a few months ago. Walmart can't touch that, especially when you add in the fact that their beef is 8% or more salt water.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

I haven't read all the post yet...so do not know if this has been mentioned or not.

I use bunker hill beef stock. They also have a beef and gravy (I just use the stock and make my own gravy) the best I have had in a can.


----------



## 1976Hoosier (Oct 20, 2010)

Try Grabill Country Meats. Beef, Chicken, Turkey, Pork, and ground beef. We've used this canned meat for years and the quality is always superb. Packed by the Amish in northern Indiana. They ship by the case.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Another vote for doing it yourself. I can beef, pork, rabbit, & chicken. I also can vegetable soup, beef stew, & chicken soup. Meatballs in spaghetti sauce, ground sausage for biscuits & gravy or pizza. The possibilities are endless! We buy a side of beef at a time. It ends up being around $2.00-$2.50 per pound. Can't buy anything in the store that cheap. Well, maybe that cheap, but not as good. I raise the chickens & rabbits myself.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I will be canning rabbit this week. I use wide mouth quarts and fill the jars with raw peices bones and all. No rib cages.


----------



## beachcomber (Dec 2, 2008)

we can rabbit as well. we make stock from the carcass and add to the jar . makes the best soup ever


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Just Cliff said:


> my wife is bringing some Keystone brand meat home from Lima, Oh tomorrow. I have been wanting to try it for a year or so. It says it has nothing added.
> http://keystonemeats.com/home/product-cannedbeef.php
> 
> She is also bringing 20 lbs of dried beef! YUM!
> ...


YUP...I saw the post and was reading thru to see if anyone mentioned KEYSTONE. Nice quality shredded beef, not overly fatted, not real salty, and no gravy...some broth for gravy making though(not much). 

It can be ordered via the internet website along with canned broths, canned chicken, pork and turkey all are tasty.

-scrtcrk


----------



## peri_simmons (Apr 9, 2005)

Lehmans.com has beef,, chicken, and pork in cans by the case. I heard it was not bad.


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

I haven't tried them, but I have this site in my bookmarks:
http://www.internet-grocer.net/realmeat.htm


----------



## whatrset (Apr 13, 2010)

I love canning meat. Venison, Beaver, and rabbit can very well. As does beef and pork. Mutton (even carefully trimmed) had to be handled carefully or the tallowy fat can cause complications.


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

I got my Keystone meat! 3 lg. beef and 2 lg pork.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Looks like Keystone has some good prices for canned meat.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

Try this

http://www.internet-grocer.net/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=3


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

Both Walton Feed and Emergency Essentials have dehydrated and or freeze dried beef, and while a little more spendy than canning some up on yer own, or buying Yoders or other national brand, it will store and travel well if need be.

not everyone is set up to pressure can meats, and the horror stories provided by the government do-gooders scare many folks away from pressure canners [lets be honest and say that accidents do happen, but using common sense will avoid many of those accidents]..... anyhow if you are not set up to can, then these longer gterm storage foods are a great backup to the commercial canned meats.

William
Idaho


----------

